# What is your type, and in what ways do you not fit your type's stereotypes?



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

I think this could be a great thread for anyone who's new to MBTI and buys into the stereotypes, descriptions, and tests. Not everyone suits the description of their type to a T 

I'm an ENTJ. I cry all the time, love buying things just because they're pretty, am obsessed with the color pink, wear makeup all the time, I love small animals and I'm obsessed with cats, and I can't do any math more advanced than algebra for shit. How about the rest of you? What stereotypes of your type don't fit you?

This thread is not for you to call anyone out on being mistyped. Of course you won't sound like your type when _you're specifically pointing out what sets you apart_ from the descriptions and ideas of what your type is like.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm an ENTP and I care about other people, I don't troll everyone I meet, I love my dogs, I have a somewhat stable career, own a home, and like girly shit (candles, scarves, ect).


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm an INFJ, and I absolutely love watching football (and most other sports, really), will fiercely and logically out-argue anybody in the room, and always procrastinate doing chores


----------



## theotter (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh boy, there's so many...

I'm an INFJ and I can be vulgar as shit (not to offend anyone, I just swear frequently when I naturally speak), I'm one of the most outgoing people I know, I like arguments supported by facts and not just up in the air logic, I love to take risks,y I often act without thinking in a spur of the moment type way, I've won rap battles (yes, rap battles) simply by being more hard-charging, energetic and aggressive than my opponent, and I'm easily the wildest one at the party 

when I was younger I fit the INFJ stereotype to a tee, but now that I'm 17 I've been finding that my ESTP shadow likes to come out and play 

people usually type me as an ENFP if they know me and know about Mbti


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm an INTP and I have a girlfriend, I'm good at sports, and I smell nice.

Just kidding about the last one, sorry INTPs!


----------



## theotter (Nov 28, 2013)

UndercoverInstigator said:


> and I smell nice.
> 
> Just kidding about the last one, sorry INTPs!


ooh kill 'em ooh kill 'em oooooh 



I couldn't resist, I wasn't strong enough


----------



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm an ENTP. I have more of a temper than the stereotypical more laid back ENTP. I'm also capable of being serious.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm an INFP and I love bars, parties, etc, basically anywhere I can have fun and make new friends. I'm very blunt/direct and typically assertive when I want something or someone. I'm often mistaken for an extravert. I love shitty shows on MTV like Jersey Shore and Awkward. And I love planning/organizing, being punctual, and other typical 'J traits'.


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm an INTP and I love hosting house parties


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm an INTP and I have never masturbated


----------



## FatalTragedy (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm INTP and I feel emotions :wink:


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm an INFP, I have my shit together, love being practical and learning new skills even though it can test my patience sometimes, enjoy socializing, and I don't really cry in front of people or show bunny-like emotions other than with those very close to me.


----------



## Dufflepud (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm an ENTP, and I actually enjoy PDA xD.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I am an ENTP. I actually care about my future, can be serious, and have some feelings. I have a huge soft spot for animals and children. Also, I would like a job!


----------



## GuitarGuy3826 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm an INTJ. I'm a passionate and creative musician. I suck at chess. I don't read very much. I have watched and enjoyed several soap operas.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

I'm an ENTP that used to think I was an INFP, INFJ, or ENFP because I thought I was too emotional for a thinker. My Fe is a bit higher than it's supposed to be, and sometimes I care too much about what others think. I sometimes fear that my Ne ideas would be rejected, so I'm not open about them around people I'm not comfortable with. I'm extremely shy. I'm uptight, especially when it comes to my younger siblings. See signature.


----------



## aj1023 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm an INTJ. I'm very emotionally volatile (though it almost always stays beneath the surface), have a goofy sense of humor, and have a strong desire to be liked by others. I'm just not quite "there" enough and far too introverted and disciplined to be an ESFP.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an obsession with analyzing people and things, and I constantly make bad puns. I have difficulty maintaining friendships over time, despite the fact that I value people. I'm not the type of person to stand up for ideals, and I'm more concerned with blending in and not getting into trouble. 

I'm very interested in computers, and I often compare human behavior to something technology-related.

Plenty of INFJs do one or more of these things, of course... but we are talking about stereotypes here. Admittedly, though, I fit the INFJ-specific stereotypes a LOT better than I fit the general NF stereotypes (which seem very INFP-centric to me, but that's a whole other debate).


----------



## beauty and the beast (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm infp and I'm not emotionally unstable, emo, depressed, or socially deprived. roud:


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm an ISTP and I hate mechanics and sports.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm an ENFP and I don't always care about every person I meet, I troll almost everyone I meet, I like to criticize people and use their motivations and logic as a punching bag. I don't like hugging everybody and my rainbows are reserved for people I personally care about, which isn't every person I meet...


----------



## Leaf on the Wind (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm an INTP. But that being said:
-I'm not completely unemotional; and I don't get annoyed at other people being emotional.
-I have the typical interests in the sciences. But I'm also interested in the arts as well.


----------



## SirBlunder (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm an ISTJ who tries to keeps biases in mind for the dynamics. I never plan for anything personal and rarely do for others. I think group mentality has considerable flaws. I sometimes enjoy contradictions. Should I mention anything about competence? It doesn't have an excellent rating so far >_o. I crave awsdiusejnfefomehfiu I think I'm an INFP!:angry::shocked:! ...... Curse you fantasy world!
My ISTJ brethren will disown me.


----------



## Pabuterasu (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm an emotionally stable, non-emo INFP that doesn't hate logic and can sometimes be too impartial. 
I fit into the daydreaming stereotype pretty well though.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm an INTP and I find I think _more_ about the future than the past or present - I'm often fantasizing about how things could be, and occasionally cook up some mad scheme that, if I ever tried to carry out in real life, I would probably end up changing it within 36 hours....heh... I consider myself fairly product-oriented, I value empiricism, and I actually like to theorize on solutions to practical issues more than on fictional, philosophical, or esoteric ideas. (The problem, albeit one that reassures me of my type, is that I often get stuck in this stage and get so cozy theorizing a solution that even when I hit on something plausible, it takes enormous willpower for me to actually try and act on it.)

I am also an INTP female who loves fashion and cute things, is a bit of a romantic, and does in fact have emotions (I require sad music to cry, for some reason, though).


----------



## Pendit76 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm not the leader of every activity I'm in, and I occasionally do care what other people think. I sometimes work well with others, and I'm not involved in the military.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

ISTP

I don't care for sports (but I find biking entertaining sometimes and I like racing games), I like watching deep emotional stuff (not soap operas or pure dramas) sometimes, I like to listen to soothing and/or deeply moving music sometimes, and I like cute/adorable things (especially kittens babies little girls some birds and sometimes puppies).


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm an ENTP and I can occasionally get stuck in the past and uncharacteristically look towards past experiences and proven methods for counsel. This usually happens when I enter a depressive state or have some sort of negative epiphany. I also genuinely care about people. I can be extremely impulsive and indulgent in a live-in-the-moment sort of way.


----------



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm am ENTP female that actually has a pretty good eye for fashion.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

zombiefishy said:


> Im an INFP and I hate reading books...I like the look of them and having them on shelves, but reading them? No.



Are you sure you aren't sick?


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Are you sure you aren't sick?


I actually am sick right now. Just the common cold though  Nothing serious~


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not clumsy at all on my feet like INTPs are stereotyped to be. But kinesthetically... lol. I'm constantly running into things, dropping things, etc.


----------



## Elvish Lives (Nov 29, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


> I'm an INFJ. I'd like to confess my sins:
> 
> I don't spend my days daydreaming.
> I don't have any superpowers (then again... :tongue.
> ...



Sounds like you may be the ENTP variety of INFJ.


----------



## chickadee213 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm an INFJ and I'm competitive, I love playing and watching sports, I've never actually cried in a movie (though I tear up sometimes), I love logical puzzles and math (more so than humanities classes at times), I'm not an indie kid, and nor am I a mystical, psychic fortune-teller who lives in a cave by the sea.

Edit: I also usually hate hugs!


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Elvish Lives said:


> Sounds like you may be the ENTP variety of INFJ.


----------



## Elvish Lives (Nov 29, 2013)

FallingSlowly said:


>


Very pithy.

Based on this and other things you've posted, you certainly don't fit the ethos of INFJdom. Perhaps this gives credence to the notion that the Enneagram is more incisively descriptive of temperamental differences than MBTI. In any case, you seem to be the exception to INFJ commonality, such as it is.


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I'm an INTJ and I'm not an emotionless robot, nor I'm a heartless psychopath or serial killer, and I'm no mastermind that's plotting world domination. I'm also really messy to the point that I don't bother to clean my apartment unless it looks like a wasteland. I also don't agree with the MBTI portrait of my type, as it focuses too much on aspects related to Te, while Ni isn't really taken into account, even if it's the dominant function of that type.


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm an INFJ and I like to fill two buckets with cement, put a foot in each one and wait until they set. I then propel myself rapidly down busy roads standing in a wheeled canoe, used like a gondola, attempting to crash head on into heavy goods vehicles. 

The aim is thus - should I die or be hilariously injured, any medical staff that have to carry my body on a stretcher will be really inconvenienced, with the guy on the feet end having to carry like twice as much weight as the other guy. Much comical huffing and puffing will ensue. Perhaps, if the onlookers are lucky enough, he'll even stumble awkwardly or have his trousers fall down.


----------



## fairies (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm an INFP and I keep track of upcoming events/things on my calender, and recently started a to-do list. I enjoy sports sometimes. I ask for criticism on anything I'm working on/pursuing. Yup, you read that right. I ASK for criticism. Oh, and some of the shitty mainstream hip-hop and pop songs on the radio are actually pretty catchy and I can't help but to listen to them.

Every single test came out as INFP so far (and I've taken like billions of tests) and my MBTI-obsessed co-worker is positive that I'm an INFP. So this is real.


----------



## ponder (Dec 7, 2013)

I can be clumsy; my face and tree branches are well acquainted

I'm over 6'7" though


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I am an ENTJ and contrary to the belief that we are evil and don't have feelings, we do. We also have evil feelings but w/e.


----------



## ItsFrodo (Jan 19, 2014)

ENTP - I'm not really that much of a troll/joker and I can be serious.


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm an INFJ without any magical powers!!! I can't read minds, I can't even shapeshift. But if you go CrAzYYLand aka our INFJ thread you'll find all kinds of unhinged whackos who actually think they can! (it's fun to play along and laugh at what they say though)


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

unoriginal said:


> I'm an INFJ without any magical powers!!! I can't read minds, I can't even shapeshift. But if you go CrAzYYLand aka our INFJ thread you'll find all kinds of unhinged whackos who actually think they can! (it's fun to play along and laugh at what they say though)


Good to know that INFPs aren't so inferrior to you guys. I do feel like a loser compared to INFJs. Haha.

I am an INFP and I hate useless stuff which only occupies place. No photoframes, lots of small boxies, excessive amounts of clothing or makeup stand as a threat to my future SO, lol.


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

There's really not much of a difference between INFJs and INFPs.


TwistedMuses said:


> Good to know that INFPs aren't so inferrior to you guys. I do feel like a loser compared to INFJs. Haha.
> 
> I am an INFP and I hate useless stuff which only occupies place. No photoframes, lots of small boxies, excessive amounts of clothing or makeup stand as a threat to my future SO, lol.


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

unoriginal said:


> There's really not much of a difference between INFJs and INFPs.


There is, actually. INFPs are quite more selfish than you guys, less logical and might appear quite aloof for strangers. And INFJs are like the most beloved people ever... :laughing:


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

I guess. A lot of people get a personality type and try their best to fit into the stereotyped category. So I have no idea who is what. I took the test in psych and I'm an INFJ which is weird because all other INFJs seem kind of crazy. Most are chicks who think they can read minds.


TwistedMuses said:


> There is, actually. INFPs are quite more selfish than you guys, less logical and might appear quite aloof for strangers. And INFJs are like the most beloved people ever... :laughing:


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

unoriginal said:


> I guess. A lot of people get a personality type and try their best to fit into the stereotyped category. So I have no idea who is what. I took the test in psych and I'm an INFJ which is weird because all other INFJs seem kind of crazy. Most are chicks who think they can read minds.


The 'power' of Ni... Well. That's how sensors get all the hate, yeh :/ as for stereotypes. I try to be logical and considerate of everyone, hehe.
It muet be fun for you to watch that batch of weirdos imagine they're unicorns, yes?:laughing:


----------



## unoriginal (Dec 22, 2013)

No it's sort of sad after a while. It's almost as depressing as watching an INTJ make a post about why god isn't real. INFJs are supposed to be fascinating a multi faceted enigmas, with the ability to mimick just about any personality they want to effortlessly. But instead the INFJs on this site are almost as boring as the INTJs.


TwistedMuses said:


> The 'power' of Ni... Well. That's how sensors get all the hate, yeh :/ as for stereotypes. I try to be logical and considerate of everyone, hehe.
> It muet be fun for you to watch that batch of weirdos imagine they're unicorns, yes?:laughing:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm an INTP and I can both plan and execute my plans, atleast sometimes. I also like getting adrenaline kicks. And I can hold a conversation though I don't care for them.Do I have to turn in my INTP card now?


----------



## ElectricHead (Jun 3, 2011)

I am not a sensitive romantic. I am only mildly spiritual. I am not full of rainbows, and love dark and edgy humor or stories. I am not a pacifist. I am just not good at poetry (though I wish I was). I enjoy organizing the cupboard and refrigerator and bookshelf and whatever else by categories of food types or shapes and color, or whatever OCD-like notion pops up in my brain at the time, and I enjoy and am good at budgeting my money months in advance for bill paying, though I am kind of horrible with the whole "saving what you have left over" part.


----------



## emeraldcity (Feb 15, 2014)

Let's see....

I'm an INFJ and I don't enjoy writing. I can write well and easily cranked out papers in college but I don't particularly like it. I'd rather read than write. 

I have the mouth of a sailor, and I've heard that many other INFJs find swearing immature or vulgar. 

I'm also extremely sarcastic and cynical at times, whereas my types seems to been seen as more sincere.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

An INFP that loves insulting humor (i think using it with friends really tests how compatible we are, cuz I love people who cna laugh about themselves), occasional loud, populated parties and I'm actually generally really happy. The latter one is more of a stereotype that INFP's are sad emo kids.... well, the stereotype is rather wrong


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Ohh, and I'm not keen on writing or reading and I really love sports, competitions, board games and any other games that I can participate in (except computer). Foosball and beer pong are the best - I challenge you.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm an ISTP.

I have a soul.

I don't have a subscription to Car and Driver Magazine.

I can hold a conversation that addresses things other than cars, guns, and pussy.

I don't say, "LOL, ******." when my male friends, family, and acquaintances open up to me about their feelings. 

I don't spend all my free time foiling terrorist plots and sleeping with random, beautiful women. 

Liam Neeson is not my spirit animal. 

I don't constantly have an expression on my face that looks like I'm staring directly into the Sun. 

I don't call people "punks" and ask them if they "feel lucky."


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm an INTP.

1. I don't play video games.
2. I don't watch anime (I call them cartoons).
3. I have emotions.
4. I'm nurturing/caring.
5. I'm not lazy.
6. I'm not calm all the time. I get irritated, impatient, and hostile.
7. I'm not that easy-going. I'm pretty sure others wonder why I'm in such a rush.


----------



## Despair (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm an INTJ and I'm not very good at math.


----------



## Abscisse (Feb 18, 2014)

I am an INTJ yet I'm not at the top of my class.


----------



## theotter (Nov 28, 2013)

Abscisse said:


> I am an INTJ yet I'm not at the top of my class.


probably all the damn INTPs


----------



## theotter (Nov 28, 2013)

--------


----------



## StarStuff924 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm an INTP and... um... damn I need to be less INTP


----------



## Shizoid8Shizotypal (Dec 29, 2012)

Tough, since I'm not altogether sure what my type is. I switch between INTJ and INFJ like you wouldn't believe.....INxPsome days. 

Ok...INxx stereotypes I don't fit into:

I'm not a self-sacrificing empath (INFJ)

I know what a floor looks....most days (INTP)

I consider math class to be a gateway to concentration camps(INTJ)

I'm don't immediately burst into tears after watching mushy films(INFP)


----------



## theotter (Nov 28, 2013)

emeraldcity said:


> Let's see....
> 
> I'm an INFJ and I don't enjoy writing. I can write well and easily cranked out papers in college but I don't particularly like it. I'd rather read than write.
> 
> ...


well fuck me, there _does _ exists an alternate female version of myself. I should have known. 
jokes aside though I am surprised by finding an INFJ with such similar subversions to the type


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

HELLO! I'm _______ and I'm an ENFP.

I have anger issues.
I'm blunt & honest.
I like Maths.
I know exactly who hates me and IDGAF.
I like detail. I love detail.
I love being on time... I'm usually 20 minutes early...
I am very judgemental.
I like cleaning (I also get too distracted to do it but still...)


----------



## TruthDismantled (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm ENTP and I'm not wonderful and intelligent and likeable and determined and ingenious and inspiring and intriguing.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm an INTP and I have a work before play attitude.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2013)

I most of the time gets INTP at tests and well, the fact that I have changed my car´s engine by myself, I work as a carpenter and I really dont like theory stuff, makes me a kind of wierd INTP. 
I really do think that I am a ISTP but when I am 100% honest at those tests I get INTP.


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm INTP and I don't procrastinate.
But only when I am finished browsing the internet, staring at the the wall for awhile, checking email, google searching, reading about mystery diseases, taking a jog, thinking about what I have to do that day and having a nap.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I am an INFP and I rarely expose emotions to the world or other people. I keep them to myself.


----------



## scude (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm an INFJ, and I can be very messy and I procastinate too much sometimes. I'm not that academically gifted/inclined as INxxs are deemed to be. I'm very into sports and physical thrills (must be the Se) and have little patience to sit at classes. I almost always make important life decisions rationally in the end, no matter how difficult they would be to make. I can be downright bossy sometimes when things need to move along.


----------



## Elvish Lives (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm an INFJ guy and I played football, I hunt, and I can't stand anime.


----------



## SouthernSaxon (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm an INTP and I have pretty modest computer skills. I'm more interested in music than anything else


----------



## Argentum (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm an INTP and I hate puzzle games.

I'm like, I do this constant problem solving on my own anyway and I do it on the job...I'd rather use my freetime to play an RPG or something.


----------



## Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

emeraldcity said:


> Let's see....
> 
> I'm an INFJ and I don't enjoy writing. I can write well and easily cranked out papers in college but I don't particularly like it. I'd rather read than write.
> 
> ...


What the…? I don't remember writing this.

Oh, wait! It only looks like me!


----------



## ilia (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm an INFP and I can stand constructive criticism. Dealing with logical things spark my excitement (I considered pursuing a career in scientific area). I believe in impersonal judgement. At work, I pay a lot of attention to details.



Argentum said:


> I'm an INTP and I hate puzzle games.


And I'm an INFP and I LOVE puzzle games roud:


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

(Assuming I'm now typed correctly), I'm INFP and I like things to be clean and in order. I'm not that good at _maintaining_ a perfectly clean space all the time, but I prefer when it's clean. I don't like things to be hard to find or too cluttered. I know how to find most things I'm looking for right away because everything should have a spot.

I go nuts for all the organizational products and clever uses of space at IKEA.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Mind Swirl said:


> I'm INFP ENTP and I like things to be clean and in order. I'm not that good at _maintaining_ a perfectly clean space all the time, but I prefer when it's clean. I don't like things to be hard to find or too cluttered. I know how to find most things I'm looking for right away because everything should have a spot.


This is me too, thank you.

Also, I do not like debating/arguing that much, but I like discussing in a friendly manner (looking at things from different perspectives). I am not an internet troll nor do I care for racist jokes or jokes that otherwise antagonize a minority. I can be serious, though I like to be playful. I have feelings (shocker), and I cry when I hear a touching story.


----------



## Quads (Mar 8, 2017)

ENFP. I'm more of a reserved and relaxed person in most environments. (However, when I've got one or two good friends with me in said environments, I'm a very hyper and excitable person.)


----------



## Epictetus (Apr 26, 2012)

I most closely align with the ENTP type (definitely Ne dominant), but I'm generally as socially introverted as your typical INTP unless I really feel like I'm "in my element". Probably also safe to say that I worry far more about ethics and other people's feelings than the average ENTP. I love trolling, but only in instances where nobody is hurt as a result.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm an ESFJ and am pretty much a workaholic. I also enjoy reading pretty deep books - ok, I love women's fiction, but I also read serious books about religion or business. I also am a huge sports fan and can often be found hanging out in the TV room with the guys instead of in the kitchen with the girls and the kids. 

Otherwise, sad but true, most of the stereotypes fit.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

ISTJ:

- Creative/Loves writing and art. I just use my S thinking to help create.
- Politically liberal/democratic
- Atheist
- Homosexual (I saw a thread on another site assuming we were all homophobes, wtf?)
- Hates gender roles- likes to feel tomboyish and dislikes feeling feminine
- Very geeky/nerdy 
- I don't agree with every rule/law in society. They have to make logical sense.
- I love deep, intellectual conversation- especially about human psychology. It's just that I love learning the facts more than the theory part.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

^ We might be twins. I think we're ''New Gen'' ISTJs. You know, the ones that don't think it's unfathomable to go through life not raising kids and saying Grace before each meal. 

I consider myself very liberal but with some reserves. Don't just complain about the state of the world without throwing any concrete and logical thought behind it. Just clamoring for inclusiveness and equality from your couch does not make you a better person. I'll have much more respect for a conservative who actually gets things done. (This is usually where I butt heads with NFPs)


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

INFP

People talk about INFPs having these deep rooted causes. In that way I'm like an INFP. But my "cause" is science, objectivity, critical thinking, and truth (both personal and factual). 

I'm also not aware of being hyperemotive, but then, most INFPs I know aren't like that anyway, so maybe there has been a miscommunication somewhere.

Also, I don't avoid conflict. I think it's most efficient to handle conflict as soon as it comes up.


----------



## BNB (Feb 15, 2017)

ISTP

I'm not really into machinery
I enjoy a good philosophical debate 
I can talk your ear off, mostly if it's a topic I'm interested in
I can understand how someone feels, and sometimes even why they're feeling it. I just happen not to be that way myself, but I get it.
I'm not this big law breaker or anything. Yes, I side step some laws and rules, but definitely not most. Mostly because I don't wanna get fined and lose money, or go to jail.


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm an INTP:
- I take interest in clothes/fashion (occasionally)
- I appreciate art, and I'm taking it as a subject in school
- I like English literature and I'm fond of poetry
- I'm not a lazy arse all the time
- I can make friends easily, if i want
- I can come across as extraverted, at times, no matter how exhausting it is
- When something spikes my interest, I will go on, and on, and on...


----------



## Ptaah (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm INFJ and I appreciate nature and biological systems. They are not fascinating as physical systems, but they are still fascinating. I also think that all the human knowledge at the end comes to experience. Books are important but intellectual reflection without proofs is useless.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ESTP was not a jock was not in any team sports in high school 

Do not like heights so that rules out things like cliff diving

I can be very sensitive to people's feelings (yes also insensitive as well) but many people regard me as 'kind'

Although I always did silly naughty stuff I was not a liar like to family etc. So honest told on myself and had a lot of shame and guilt. Maybe I appear to have lower levels of shame on the exterior but internally I can beat myself up at times. 

With something's my feelings can get hurt very easily. Does not always show but I am more of a softy than what I think people who do not know me well realize

I like a lot of alone time. Simply because of autonomy it brings and not answering to others as much or having to consider or share. Definitely do not always want to be by people. 

Granted this has been with age and time. I am regarded in my family of siblings, cousins etc as the mature or reliable one. I think alotta people stereotype young ESTPs and get a notion in their head. I was wild. I have a wild side. But I definitely am regarded more on the side of dependability


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

i'm an ISFJ and we apparently don't swear or talk about sex? i'm very open about sex and i'm flirty/suggestive. i swear a lot, particularly when playing video games, i become very competitive and taunt people. i'm also extremely untidy and i hate cleaning/doing chores.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Infp. 

I have a sense of humour, I laugh at myself, don't take myself seriously all the time nor do I think my life is all over because of criticism. But people making errors about my character, I will correct. That's not butthurt. That's you getting it wrong. lol. 

Im efficient. When I want to be. Or if im at work. 

Most people judge me wrong. It's okay. I'll slap you later. No, im not butthurt. You got it wrong.

That's it for now.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

*INFP.*

- I'm more assertive rather than passive like INFPs are assumed to be, I can be quite blunt and honest
- I have the sass
- Cynical and skeptical
- I'm hilarious 
- Sometimes I can't stop talking
- I am sometimes detached from emotion completely (although that disturbs me)
- I am, as @brightflashes said, motivated by a cause of seeking "truth," ultimate truths (albeit both objective and subjective) etc.
- Highly analytical and philosophical, I am thinking and questioning ALL the time
- I *love to DEBATE*, that's probably the biggest one. I could go for hourssssssss with someone equally as deep. I also play devil's advocate a lot.
- I like to help others and counsel, but there comes a point for me where I'm just annoyed by it.
- I lose tolerance easily, and cut people out of my life almost with no second thought
- More strong and resilient than people assume, despite more gentle nature
- I feel like people assume INFPs are just dumb, but I'm highly intellectual and a quiet achiever - hence I always say, don't underestimate us. Emotions (and being aware of them) do not equal weakness, but rather the opposite.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I am an INTJ. 

-We are stereotyped as being abrasive jerks, but I am gentle and soft-spoken. Part of that though is that I do not want to deal with interpersonal drama, so I try really hard not to bother other people and thereby give them cause to bother me.

-We are also seen as confident. I am not confident, nor can I really project confidence. Part of this is that I do not trust my own cognition to intuit properly. Part of this is that given the amount of time I have to devote to IRL concerns I can't really properly educate myself on issues to satisfy myself that I know an issue. I am quite confident when it comes to discussing work-related items, because I have to know about these and do.


----------



## Agrian (Jun 4, 2017)

I am an INTP. 
And I am not emotionless. I do cry while watching movies. (seriously, HTTYD 2. How can you hold your tears when Hiccup pushes away Toothless after Toothless killed Hiccup's father? Or the legendary Neville's speech in the Deathly Hollows Part 2?) 
And sometimes I do things just because I want to. Then I put them into a logical form so nobody can disagree (except for my INFJ friend). 
And I love learning but right now as I'm typing this, there's a Popular Science magazine on the same table with the computer that I'm writing on. I folded some pages that I've found interesting yesterday. And I don't know when I am going to read them. Is that against INTPness?


----------



## Frenzy (Feb 3, 2017)

I am an INFP
Yeah, the type that is almost always associated with the picture of an suicidal emo, always crying, always writing poems, too shy to say a single word and not able to receive critique. We are unorganised and not able to finish our work. But we have high empathy. You know, we can SEE your current emotion as some kind of aura.


I do feel a lot, but I hate showing it. I have my downs, but there's also happiness in me. 
And I like receiving critique, as long as it is constructive and not insulting. I want to improve, of course.
I don't know what to do with poems or what purpose they have, sorry. ^^
Organising is fun and I can spend a lot of time making lists and plans for projects.
And when a friend is having problems, I do of course sense something's wrong with them. But they need to talk to me, obviously. Most of the time, I try to help them by trying to figure out how to get out of that situation and giving emotional support. progress is important.
And yeah, there are things I like EVEN if the majority likes it too.


----------



## Kaioken (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm pretty much even between Introversion and Extraversion however I think I rely more on Ne, so I guess that makes me an ENTP, but very similar to an INTP.
I'm someone who loves to have an audience, who want to be liked by others and to overall enjoy others' company (as long as they're not boring, but I really quickly get bored of other people, I easily get bored in general in fact)

I'm not the supposed charming, talkative, ENTP, no I'm quite shy and reserved, I think that deep inside I could be like that, but I don't know, I still have this small "barrier" preventing me to leap. I get much more like a true ENTP when drunk, my speed-talking goes without control, but it depends if I'm having a good time or not.
I hate dancing, I just can't do it, no matter what. This is beyond everything I can and want to do. Dancing is over the line. 

So yeah, not introverted enough to be INTP. A shy, reserved ENTP but still quite a smartass who is too obsessed with himself. I'm pretty much a closeted narcissist.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm an INFP that's not very good at displaying empathy. I don't know if that's natural though, or if I just have repressed empathy due to environmental causes (I empathize with fictional characters more than actual people for some reason).

I'm also kind of cynical.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm INFP, mostly the stereotypes fit, but...

I'm not super melancholy 
I can be quite outwardly expressive (unlike the way people expect Fi to be inexpressive)


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

Librarylady said:


> I'm an INFP that's not very good at displaying empathy. I don't know if that's natural though, or if I just have repressed empathy due to environmental causes (I empathize with fictional characters more than actual people for some reason).
> 
> I'm also kind of cynical.


you are!?


----------

